# FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on NanoPi-K1-Plus and NanoPi-NEO2



## SleepWalker (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All!

I successfully installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on NanoPi-K1-Plus and NanoPi-NEO2.
Checking the assembly was carried out using the native compilation of WORLD and KERNEL on the NanoPi-K1-Plus.
Logs are attached.


```
>>> World build started on Mon Dec 10 14:42:42 MSK 2018
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
>>> stage 1.2: bootstrap tools
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
>>> stage 3: cross tools
>>> stage 3.1: recording build metadata
>>> stage 4.1: building includes
>>> stage 4.2: building libraries
>>> stage 4.3: building everything
>>> World build completed on Mon Dec 10 15:31:09 MSK 2018
>>> Kernel build for NANOPI started on Mon Dec 10 15:33:09 MSK 2018
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
>>> stage 3.1: building everything
>>> Kernel build for NANOPI completed on Mon Dec 10 15:36:14 MSK 2018
>>> Install check world
>>> Making hierarchy
>>> Installing everything started on Mon Dec 10 15:38:19 MSK 2018
>>> Installing everything completed on Mon Dec 10 15:46:06 MSK 2018
>>> Install check kernel
>>> Installing kernel NANOPI on Mon Dec 10 15:49:30 MSK 2018
>>> Installing kernel NANOPI completed on Mon Dec 10 15:50:36 MSK 2018
```


```
admin@nanopi-k1-plus:/usr/src % dmesg
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE #1 r341703M: Mon Dec 10 15:33:53 MSK 2018
    root@nanopi-k1-plus:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/NANOPI arm64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT: init without driver.
Starting CPU 1 (1)
Starting CPU 2 (2)
Starting CPU 3 (3)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
random: unblocking device.
random: entropy device external interface
MAP 47ffe000 mode 2 pages 2
MAP 48005000 mode 2 pages 2
MAP b8f1d000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP b8f22000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP bdf49000 mode 2 pages 1
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
ofw_clkbus0: <OFW clocks bus> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
ccu_h3ng0: <Allwinner H3/H5 Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
ccu_sun8i_r0: <Allwinner SUN8I_R Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1f01400-0x1f014ff on simplebus0
psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0
aw_sid0: <Allwinner Secure ID Controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c143ff on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c83fff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 38 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x2, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 224
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 18,19,20 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpio1: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1f02c00-0x1f02fff irq 44 on simplebus0
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio1
gpioregulator0: <GPIO controlled regulator> on ofwbus0
rtc0: <Allwinner RTC> mem 0x1f00000-0x1f00053 irq 40,41 on simplebus0
rtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
generic_timer0: <ARMv8 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
aw_syscon0: <Allwinner syscon> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c00fff on simplebus0
awusbphy0: <Allwinner USB PHY> mem 0x1c19400-0x1c1942b,0x1c1a800-0x1c1a803,0x1c1b800-0x1c1b803,0x1c1c800-0x1c1c803,0x1c1d800-0x1c1d803 on simplebus0
aw_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 6 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc0
aw_mmc1: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c10000-0x1c10fff irq 7 on simplebus0
mmc1: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc1
aw_mmc2: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c11000-0x1c11fff irq 8 on simplebus0
mmc2: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc2
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1a000-0x1c1a0ff irq 10 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ohci0: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1a400-0x1c1a4ff irq 11 on simplebus0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1b000-0x1c1b0ff irq 12 on simplebus0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
ohci1: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1b400-0x1c1b4ff irq 13 on simplebus0
usbus3 on ohci1
ehci2: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1c0ff irq 14 on simplebus0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci2
ohci2: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1c400-0x1c1c4ff irq 15 on simplebus0
usbus5 on ohci2
ehci3: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1d000-0x1c1d0ff irq 16 on simplebus0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci3
ohci3: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1d400-0x1c1d4ff irq 17 on simplebus0
usbus7 on ohci3
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
awg0: <Allwinner Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x1c30000-0x1c3ffff irq 23 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on awg0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 7 on miibus0
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
awg0: Ethernet address: 02:82:8e:06:38:08
aw_wdog0: <Allwinner A31 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20ca0-0x1c20cbf irq 26 on simplebus0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 31 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115384,n,8,1)
aw_ir0: <Allwinner CIR controller> mem 0x1f02000-0x1f0203f irq 42 on simplebus0
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
aw_thermal0: <Allwinner Thermal Sensor Controller> mem 0x1c25000-0x1c250ff irq 45 on simplebus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpufreq_dt0: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub1: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen4.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus4
uhub3: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub4: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus7: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
ugen5.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus5
uhub5: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus6
uhub6: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus7
uhub7: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
mmc0: No compatible cards found on bus
aw_mmc0: Spurious interrupt - no active request, rint: 0x00000004

AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
mmc1: No compatible cards found on bus
aw_mmc1: Spurious interrupt - no active request, rint: 0x00000004

AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
uhub4: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
AW_MMC_INT_DATA_END_BIT_ERR
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
uhub5: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
AW_MMC_INT_RESP_TIMEOUT
uhub7: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
mmcsd0: 16GB <MMCHC AJNB4R 0.7 SN 238CECF9 MFG 03/2018 by 21 0x0000> at mmc2 52.0MHz/8bit/4096-block
mmcsd0boot0: 4MB partion 1 at mmcsd0
mmcsd0boot1: 4MB partion 2 at mmcsd0
mmcsd0rpmb: 4MB partion 3 at mmcsd0
Release APs...done
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a [rw,noatime]...
CPU  0: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  0
Instruction Set Attributes 0 = <AES+PMULL,SHA1,SHA2,CRC32>
Instruction Set Attributes 1 = <>
         Processor Features 0 = <AdvSIMD,Float,EL3 32,EL2 32,EL1 32,EL0 32>
         Processor Features 1 = <0>
      Memory Model Features 0 = <4k Granule,64k Granule,MixedEndian,S/NS Mem,16bit ASID,1TB PA>
      Memory Model Features 1 = <>
      Memory Model Features 2 = <32b CCIDX,48b VA>
             Debug Features 0 = <2 CTX Breakpoints,4 Watchpoints,6 Breakpoints,PMUv3,Debug v8>
             Debug Features 1 = <0>
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
         Auxiliary Features 0 = <0>
         Auxiliary Features 1 = <0>
CPU  1: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  1
CPU  2: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  2
CPU  3: ARM Cortex-A53 r0p4 affinity:  3
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub2: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub3: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub6: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
lo0: link state changed to UP
awg0: link state changed to DOWN
awg0: link state changed to UP
admin@nanopi-k1-plus:/usr/src %
```

To download and use this links.
FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-NEO2.img.xz
FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img.xz

MD5 (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img.xz) = b4d5774cdc26b6382271f61842dd2766
MD5 (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-NEO2.img.xz) = da63fdd40530ed8e4e44a4d40e472e60
MD5 (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img) = 4178f320e6140aff5f59b6ad41933ab2
MD5 (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-NEO2.img) = 2d4d34a8e198659aa67782cd12bc4504

Use SSH to login.


```
Login: admin
Password: admin

admin@nanopi-k1-plus:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD nanopi-k1-plus 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE #1 r341703M: Mon Dec 10 15:33:53 MSK 2018     root@nanopi-k1-plus.kubsu.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/NANOPI  arm64
admin@nanopi-k1-plus:~ % su - root
root@nanopi-k1-plus:~ #
```

I wish you success!


----------



## Milka64 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello,
Thank you for this.
This is not working on my board (nanopi k1 plus), no boot.
Can we have hash of img files ?
Regards.


----------



## SleepWalker (Dec 14, 2018)

Milka64 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for this.
> This is not working on my board (nanopi k1 plus), no boot.
> Can we have hash of img files ?
> Regards.



Download new image.

FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img.xz


----------



## xandor (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi SleepWalker, 

Just tested your image on NanoPi NEO Plus2 (Same Allwinner H5), and it works. Only would be nice to use the internal emmc storage and need to look at the WiFI.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE #1 r341684M: Mon Dec 10 11:04:52 MSK 2018
    root@xfce.kubsu.ru:/usr/crochet/work/obj/usr/src-12.0/arm64.aarch64/sys/NANOPI arm64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT: init without driver.
Starting CPU 1 (1)
Starting CPU 2 (2)
Starting CPU 3 (3)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
random: entropy device external interface
MAP 47ffe000 mode 2 pages 2
MAP 48005000 mode 2 pages 2
MAP 78f1d000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP 78f22000 mode 2 pages 1
MAP 7df49000 mode 2 pages 1
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
ofw_clkbus0: <OFW clocks bus> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on ofw_clkbus0
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
ccu_h3ng0: <Allwinner H3/H5 Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
ccu_sun8i_r0: <Allwinner SUN8I_R Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1f01400-0x1f014ff on simplebus0
psci0: <ARM Power State Co-ordination Interface Driver> on ofwbus0
aw_sid0: <Allwinner Secure ID Controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c143ff on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c83fff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 38 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x2, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 224
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 18,19,20 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpio1: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1f02c00-0x1f02fff irq 44 on simplebus0
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio1
gpioregulator0: <GPIO controlled regulator> on ofwbus0
rtc0: <Allwinner RTC> mem 0x1f00000-0x1f00053 irq 40,41 on simplebus0
rtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
generic_timer0: <ARMv8 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
aw_syscon0: <Allwinner syscon> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c00fff on simplebus0
awusbphy0: <Allwinner USB PHY> mem 0x1c19400-0x1c1942b,0x1c1a800-0x1c1a803,0x1c1b800-0x1c1b803,0x1c1c800-0x1c1c803,0x1c1d800-0x1c1d803 on simplebus0
aw_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 6 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc0
aw_mmc1: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c10000-0x1c10fff irq 7 on simplebus0
mmc1: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc1
aw_mmc2: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c11000-0x1c11fff irq 8 on simplebus0
mmc2: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc2
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1a000-0x1c1a0ff irq 10 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ohci0: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1a400-0x1c1a4ff irq 11 on simplebus0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1b000-0x1c1b0ff irq 12 on simplebus0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
ohci1: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1b400-0x1c1b4ff irq 13 on simplebus0
usbus3 on ohci1
ehci2: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1c0ff irq 14 on simplebus0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci2
ohci2: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1c400-0x1c1c4ff irq 15 on simplebus0
usbus5 on ohci2
ehci3: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1d000-0x1c1d0ff irq 16 on simplebus0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci3
ohci3: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1d400-0x1c1d4ff irq 17 on simplebus0
usbus7 on ohci3
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
awg0: <Allwinner Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x1c30000-0x1c3ffff irq 23 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on awg0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 7 on miibus0
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
awg0: Ethernet address: 02:82:0c:06:17:40
aw_wdog0: <Allwinner A31 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20ca0-0x1c20cbf irq 26 on simplebus0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 31 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115384,n,8,1)
aw_ir0: <Allwinner CIR controller> mem 0x1f02000-0x1f0203f irq 42 on simplebus0
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
aw_thermal0: <Allwinner Thermal Sensor Controller> mem 0x1c25000-0x1c250ff irq 45 on simplebus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpufreq_dt0: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub1: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen4.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus4
uhub3: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub4: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus7: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen5.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus5
uhub5: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus6
uhub6: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus7
uhub7: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
```


----------



## SleepWalker (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Xander.

What image do you use?

eMMC will work only NANOPI-K1-PLUS image.


----------



## xandor (Feb 7, 2019)

SleepWalker said:


> Hi Xander.
> 
> What image do you use?
> 
> eMMC will work only NANOPI-K1-PLUS image.



I use the FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img.xz image. 

Also, i noticed when you a zfs disk and do a zpool import the device crashes.  

Regards, 
X


----------



## SleepWalker (Feb 15, 2019)

xandor said:


> I use the FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-RELEASE-341684M-NanoPi-K1-Plus.img.xz image.
> 
> Also, i noticed when you a zfs disk and do a zpool import the device crashes.
> 
> ...


zfs requires the swap.
You created swap file?


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 21, 2019)

Super cool  -  Raspbian is slow as hell.

Welcome FreeBSD for PI !!

Why not the FreeBSD v.13.0, because it works / or actually boots better than v12?

Could nanopi become official and go everywhere on freebsd official downloads?


----------



## mast07 (Mar 22, 2019)

SleepWalker Could you provide the steps how you created the images? What changes to the src-tree did you make?


----------



## cycologist (Mar 25, 2019)

This is great! Please post a more detailed description, and provide patches to configs to enable others to produce images as well.


----------



## StevenT (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes, would be great to know how to build image ourselves. Been struggling for a few days to get any *BSD to work from scratch on my NEO2. I don't really understand the point of sharing ready made images and not the instructions to make them. Not that I don't trust your images but this is like giving someone a fish instead of teaching them how to fish.

As far as supporting arm64 goes, I wish *BSD wasn't lagging behind Linux so much. It is blissfully easy to get whatever Linux bistro to run, yet with *BSD I'm left to use pre-build images and half-done documentation.

Sucks, because I very much prefer running a BSD variant.


----------



## SleepWalker (Apr 29, 2019)

I will begin to describe the image creation process.
So far only in Russian.
Description


----------



## mast07 (May 2, 2019)

Beginning with r347017 the NanoPI NEO2 SoM is supported by FreeBSD 13-CURRENT. The diff of this commit can also be applied to 12.0, but 12.0 still contains some issues preventing audio and i2c to function proper on this module. sysutils/u-boot-nanopi-neo2 was also imported into ports. There is a short script (only for inspiration, needs customization if used) for generating a sd-card image.


----------



## ruiovd (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello Sleepwalker!

I tried to boot my recently-bought NanoPi K1 Plus using the image you provided, without success. I get:


```
U-Boot 2018.09 (Nov 13 2018 - 20:11:44 +0300) Allwinner Technology

CPU:    Allwinner H5 (SUN50I)
Model:    FriendlyARM NanoPi K1 Plus
DRAM:    2 GiB
MMC:    SUNXI SD/MMC: 0, SUNXI SD/MMC: 1
Loading Environment from FAT... Unable to use mmc 1:0... In:    serial
Out:    vidconsole
Err:    vidconsole
Net:    No ethernet found
starting USB...
USB0:    USB EHCI 1.00
USB1:    USB OHCI 1.0
USB2:    USB EHCI 1.00
USB3:    USB OHCI 1.0
USB4:    USB EHCI 1.00
USB5:    USB OHCI 1.0
USB6:    USB EHCI 1.00
USB7:    USB OHCI 1.0
scaning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 2 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 4 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 6 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 1 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 3 for devices... 2 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 5 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scaning bus 7 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
    scanning USB for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:    0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is the current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
Found EFI removable media binaryefi/boot/bootaa64.efi
libfdt fdt_check_header(): FDT_ERR_BADMAGIC
Scanning disks on usb...
Disk usb0 not ready
Disk usb1 not ready
Disk usb2 not ready
Disk usb3 not ready
Scanning disks on mmc...
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
Found 4 disks
84296 bytes read in 8 ms (10 MiB/s)
libfdt fdt_check_header(): FDT_ERR_BADMAGIC
```

and then:


```
>> FreeBSD EFI boot block
   Loader path: /boot/loader.efi

   Initializing modules: ZFS UFS
   Load Path: /\efi\boot\bootaa64.efi
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(1,MBR,0xa2d3ad02,0x81f,0x7ff8)
   Probing 4 block devices.....*. done
    ZFS found no pools
    UFS found 1 partition
Consoles: EFI console
FreeBSD/arm64 EFI loader, Revision 1.1

   Command line arguments: loader.efi
   EFI version: 2.70
   EFI Firmware: Das U-Boot (rev 8216.2304)
   Console: efi (0)
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(2,MBR,0xa2d3ad02,0x8c00,0x1c5c00)
Trying ESP: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(2,MBR,0xa2d3ad02,0x8c00,0x1c5c00)
Setting currdev to disk0p2
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading Kernel and Modules (Ctrl-C to Abort)
.
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x715473 data=0x142e40+0x79840c syms=[0x8+0xed978+0x8+0xe587f]
/boot/dtb/sun50i-h5-nanopi-k1-plus.dtb size=0x5cea

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...
Using DTB from loaded file: '/boot/dtb/sun50i-h5-nanopi-k1-plus.dtb'.
addr,size    0xbe000000, 0x1fa4000
dimensions    3840x2160
stride        3840
masks        0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, 0xff000000
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
```

So far I've tried modifying the DTS/DTB files (adding `dr_mode="host"` to some EHCI keys) and using U-Boot 2019 because some web searches led me to believe this would fix my problem, but it didn't. I've also tried following your tutorial and building the image from scratch, but I got stuck at crochet and likely made some mistakes along the way, as I have no experience on SoCs nor on custom kernel building. Do you have any ideas on what I could try, or on what might be causing those errors? Thank you for all you've shared so far!


----------



## SleepWalker (Mar 15, 2020)

ruiovd said:


> Hello Sleepwalker!
> 
> I tried to boot my recently-bought NanoPi K1 Plus using the image you provided, without success. I get:
> 
> ...



The problem is that I have not been able to successfully boot the system while connected to a 4K TV
> dimensions 3840x2160
Plug monitor with resolution
1920x1080 and the download will succeed.


----------



## spikerguy (May 2, 2020)

SleepWalker said:


> I will begin to describe the image creation process.
> So far only in Russian.
> Description


Hi SleepWalker 
I am the guy from Khadas forum. This links is not active ? or is it not visible from my region?
I will follow the image creation process as I need to add some other soc support to freebsd.
Thanks for all your work.


----------



## SleepWalker (May 9, 2020)

spikerguy said:


> Hi SleepWalker
> I am the guy from Khadas forum. This links is not active ? or is it not visible from my region?
> I will follow the image creation process as I need to add some other soc support to freebsd.
> Thanks for all your work.


The site has been restored!


----------

